# Intake



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a 2009 VW Jetta S. I was looking to invest in a cold air intake. I dont have a turbo or anything installed yet. Only thing is I have is the Unitronic 1+ ECU flash. I am trying to decide which brand to get and if it would be worth it. 
Please help.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I think it all comes down to personal preference. The short ram intakes (Evoms) put at almost if not the same amount of gains. But they have a chance of sucking in warmer air from the engine bay. The cold air intakes (Carbonio, Takeda) will suck colder air because of the placement of the intake opening. That, however, is also its downfall. Some users on here say they will suck up water in heavy rain/puddles and throw a code. While others use it and have never had a problem. 

Def get the flash redone afterwards though.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Basically it comes down to personal preference as was stated. I'm not an expert on 09+ engines but I know that on the MAF engines many of the intake can throw a CEL, so if that's a concern of your, be mindful of which intake you get. I have heard good things about the BSH intakes as they do not throw a code and come as one single piece. While many people swear by the Carbonio intakes, I have heard that they can be a slight pain to install and that the carbon fibre tends to turn green after a while. I personally have an ABD intake, I love the look and sound but it WILL throw a CEL. As far as short ram intakes go, there are just as many choices. Benefit of these is no chance to hydrolock (caused by submerging entire filter in water) but as has been mentioned, you are not drawing purely "cold, fresh" air. In the end, go with the one that you like the look of and price of. Check the classified as you can probably score a deal.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Basically it comes down to personal preference as was stated. I'm not an expert on 09+ engines but I know that on the MAF engines many of the intake can throw a CEL, so if that's a concern of your, be mindful of which intake you get. I have heard good things about the BSH intakes as they do not throw a code and come as one single piece. While many people swear by the Carbonio intakes, I have heard that they can be a slight pain to install and that the carbon fibre tends to turn green after a while. I personally have an ABD intake, I love the look and sound but it WILL throw a CEL. As far as short ram intakes go, there are just as many choices. Benefit of these is no chance to hydrolock (caused by submerging entire filter in water) but as has been mentioned, you are not drawing purely "cold, fresh" air. In the end, go with the one that you like the look of and price of. Check the classified as you can probably score a deal.


this pretty much sums it up for ya.
i have the neuspeed p-flo and its easy to install no codes and decent gains.however i would recomend using a different clamp to hold on the air filter mine kept falling off.but i bought the same style clamp from autozone and its stayed on for about a month straight


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

that being said, i have a neuspeed which is the cheaper of them all... 200 at NAmotorsports.com


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the Carbonio on my 07 Jetta. Give the car a nice growl and some decent gains


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

carbonio is on sale at ECS tuning for 251


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

DBC has good pricing on our intake this month. 

http://www.dbcperformance.com/BSH_2_5_Cold_Air_Intake_p/bsh-mkv-25i.htm


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> DBC has good pricing on our intake this month.
> 
> http://www.dbcperformance.com/BSH_2_5_Cold_Air_Intake_p/bsh-mkv-25i.htm


that too


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I found a carbonio pretty cheap locally. anything i need to watch out for or know about it before buying?


----------

